# Why Can't Amtrak Put These In Stations?



## seat38a (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm traveling through Europe right now and currently in Switzerland and heading off to Istanbul tomorrow to sample some Turkish rail. While in Basel Station, I was able to store my 27 inch suitcase in one of these for 9 CHF which is about $9 US. The rest of the family was able to put all 3 of theirs in one big locker. Its all coin operated and no need for human interaction. Are there any stations in the system that has something like this?



DSC03893 by Brian H, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 16, 2015)

Closest thing is Union Station in Chicago. IINM they are the only Amtrak Station that still has Lockers???


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Aloha

I beleive most lockers went away after the explosion in the LA. airport, a LONG time ago. I worked with a performer that had been in the tunnel and saw the explosion a couple of feet more and he wouldn't have made it.


----------



## SP&S (Sep 16, 2015)

Coin-op lockers used to be ubiquitous. The main reason I've heard for them going away was the fear (9/11 paranoia?) of somebody putting a bomb in one.


----------



## DryCreek (Sep 16, 2015)

Yup, I can't remember the last time I saw one - but I sure do remember seeing them while growing up. In the 70's and early 80's every airport had walls and walls of those - both inside and outside the security checkpoint. In fact, I do recall seeing them right by the baggage claim for the most part. I also know for a fact that after 24 hours they would pop open on their own and the baggage attendants would haul them off to lost and found.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 16, 2015)

I agree with the others. If you're looking for a safe place to self-store your bombs, you're out of luck.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Sep 16, 2015)

SP&S said:


> Coin-op lockers used to be ubiquitous. The main reason I've heard for them going away was the fear (9/11 paranoia?) of somebody putting a bomb in one.


They were gone way before then. There were a series of bombings and attempted bombings in the 70s in lockers (LAX, LGA, Reno, Miami, DCA, Grand Central) that did them in by the late 80s.


----------



## Karl1459 (Sep 17, 2015)

Arf-Arf Boise still has them as of January


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 17, 2015)

Turrists hate America.

They apparently don't hate Switzerland.

I wonder why that is?

Must be because of our freedoms.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Sep 17, 2015)

JoeBas said:


> They apparently don't hate Switzerland.


They do.

Plots towards Switzerland have centered around in-flight airliners, rather than random bombings.


----------



## cirdan (Sep 17, 2015)

To get into the storage room in Barcelona you have to place your luggage on a scanner.

So there is no fundamental incompatibility between screening and self operated lockers.

I guess that even if the locker income doesn't pay for the security, that the railroad there sees it as a service to its customers.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 17, 2015)

Well again it takes couple dumb @#$% to ruin it for everyone else. :angry:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2015)

Other countries have faced terrorism, including on/in/around trains, and throughout Europe. The primary difference seems to be that they didn't allow a few terrorists to ruin it for everyone else. Apparently they valued their freedoms more than they valued trying to chase an impossible level of safety.


----------



## railiner (Sep 17, 2015)

Here at the Port Authority Bus Terminal, coin storage lockers were eliminated long before 9-11. Besides the security issue, the main problem was that for the traveling public, the locker's were pretty much unavailable, due to the homeless population monopolizing them.....

Currently, Greyhound's Baggage Room will store bags for a fee, to those holding valid Greyhound tickets.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2015)

Do the homeless types live in the bathroom stalls @ the PA like they used to do in LA'sUnion Station before the new owners started sprucing it up?


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Do the homeless types live in the bathroom stalls @ the PA like they used to do in LA'sUnion Station before the new owners started sprucing it up?


That problem was pretty much eliminated several years ago, when the PA brought in a homeless advocate outreach service.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 19, 2015)

Greyhound had them in Reno for a ling time. Removed earlier this year and replaced with (more) vending machines.

I think Greyhound Los Angeles still has them. Denver might, too.

Sorry it's a bit OT.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got back from my trip. At the Istanbul airport, the BC lounge had lockers with clear doors. It was a good idea. Allow for lockers but still for security purposes be able to see what is inside. You still don't know what is inside the bags but at least its not completely anon either.


----------



## KnightRail (Mar 24, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Closest thing is Union Station in Chicago. IINM they are the only Amtrak Station that still has Lockers???


Scratch that, no more lockers at Chicago Union Station. For a fee luggage can be checked at the baggage counter or for those with Metropolitan Lounge Access stored in the self-service closet.


----------

